# Tại sao lại sử dụng Dầu Tràm mà không sử dụng những tinh dầu khác – Dầu Tràm Con Yêu



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (15/12/18)

Xã hội hiện nay mọi người đều có chung một suy nghỉ là ưu tiên sử dụng sản phẩm đến từ thiên nhiên, an toàn nhưng hiệu quả trong việc bảo vệ sức khỏe. Khi 2 từ Dầu Tràm còn khá xa lạ với mọi người, thay vì sử dụng dầu tràm mọi người sử dụng dầu phật linh, dầu gió. Nhưng ngay lúc này đây Dầu Tràm đã trở nên phổ biến hơn, nhiều người biết đến hơn với những công dụng tuyệt vời mà nó đem lại cho toàn thể cộng đồng.




Dầu tràm được chiết xuất từ lá cây tràm gió, cho tinh dầu nguyên chất 100% an toàn và lành tính kể cả với làn da dễ mẫn cảm của trẻ sơ sinh và mẹ bầu.

*-Tác dụng tuyệt vời của dầu tràm con yêu đối với em bé và trẻ sơ sinh:*
+Tắm cho trẻ để chống gió máy, giữ ấm cơ thể trời mùa lạnh.
+ Hổ trợ điều trị sổ mũi, cảm cúm, ho, đờm
+ Phòng gió cho bé khi ra ngoài lạnh.
+Chữa đau bụng vặt
+Làm dịu và xóa tan các vết cắn của côn trùng.

*-Tác dụng của dầu tràm đối với phụ nữ mang thai, sau khi sinh và người lớn tuổi:*
+Hổ trợ điều trị cảm, ho, sổ mũi
+Chữa đau bụng cực nhanh
+Massage cơ nhức xương khớp
+Đuổi muỗi, kiến và các loại côn trùng khác.
+Trị mụn và da nhờn.

Chính vì những công dụng tuyệt vời trên mà dầu tràm được sử dụng thay thế cho các loại tinh dầu khác trong việc bảo vệ và chăm sóc sức khỏe của người thân trong gia đình.

Hơn thế nữa để sở hữu cho mình 1 sản phẩm chất lượng, 1 sản phẩm thật và nguyên chất các mẹ hãy đến với Dầu Tràm Con Yêu. Chuyên cung cấp tinh dầu tràm thật và nguyên chất nhất, cam kết sử dụng hiệu quả đến giọt cuối cùng. Hiện nay sản phẩm được phân phối khắp thị trường trên cả nước thông qua các cơ sở uy tín như shop con cưng, shop trẻ thơ, pharmacity và một số quầy thuốc.
Các mẹ có thể mua sản phẩm dầu tràm nguyên chất thông qua 2 cách online
Fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Trực tiếp thông qua cơ sở uy tín: Dầu tràm - tinh dầu tràm - dàu tràm nguyên chất - Dầu tràm huế
Mọi thắc mắc các mẹ có thể liên hệ trực tiếp.
Công ty sản xuất và phân phối – Công ty TNHH XNK Gia Quốc
Số 146 NGUYỄN THÁI BÌNH, P. 12, Q. TÂN BÌNH, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
Hotline: 0909 77 83 77 - 0915 51 72 51 - 0903 015 315
fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Twitter: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (@DauTramConYeu2) | Twitter
Instagram: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (@dau_tram_con_yeu) • Instagram photos and videos
#DauTramConYeu #DauTramNguyenChat #NoiKhongVoiHangGia


----------

